# Sense of humor, is this important for you?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Is sense of humour something important for you?

Are you the kind of people that laugh at your expense when people laugh at you?
Do you just laugh at other and do not admit people laughing at your expenses?
Are you very serious...and laugh once a year?

Tell us!

Martin


----------

